#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Учитель в Тхераваде

## Аурум

Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму. Вот что пишет на эту тему Джек Корнфилд:

_Вопрос_: Какую роль играет учитель в буддизме тхеравады?
_Ответ_: В буддизме тхеравады заключено широкое разнообразие стилей учения. В некоторых храмах учитель становится предметом поклонения; ему моют ноги, подражают его поведению, следуют ему с чрезвычайным почтением; и в этом отношении он становится гуру в чрезвычайно сильной степени. В других храмах, как в храме Буддхадасы, учитель считает себя просто кальяна-митта, добрым другом. Если вы хотите получить совет по медитации, он даст вам ответ, расскажет все, что знает по опыту. Он очень прям и непосредствен и разговаривает с вами, как брат.
Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.

----------

Германн (19.02.2013), Говинда (19.11.2015), Фил (10.02.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.


Я думаю всё бывает везде. 
Судя по рассказам, чего только в Тхераваде не бывает.
Расслабляться нельзя  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Vladiimir (10.02.2013), Zom (10.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (10.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Makc

> Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму. Вот что пишет на эту тему Джек Корнфилд:
> ...
> Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.


Гуру бывают, но это не говорит о том, что их роль не сведена к минимуму.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.04.2017)

----------


## Аурум

> Гуру бывают, но это не говорит о том, что их роль не сведена к минимуму.


Гуру, роль которого сведена к минимуму? Оксюморон получается.  :Big Grin:

----------

Германн (19.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013), Фил (10.02.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Гуру, роль которого сведена к минимуму? Оксюморон получается.


Это нано-Гуру!

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Makc

> Гуру, роль которого сведена к минимуму? Оксюморон получается.


Может и получается, может и нет. Зависит от того, как смотреть.

----------

Bob (10.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Может и получается, может и нет. Зависит от того, как смотреть.


Буквально получается, как ни смотри.

----------


## Makc

> Буквально получается, как ни смотри.


Читайте внимательно, можно даже до просветления:



> Гуру (санскр. — духовный наставник, учитель)


(с)БСЭ

А теперь расскажите, пожалуйста, как у вас получился оксюморон?

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А теперь расскажите, пожалуйста, как у вас получился оксюморон?


Учитель-_предмет поклонения_ которому моют ноги, _подражают его поведению_, _следуют ему с чрезвычайным почтением_ и в то же время роль его сведена к минимуму.
Не находите противоречий? Вам даже можно подумать.

----------


## Makc

> Учитель-_предмет поклонения_ которому моют ноги, _подражают его поведению_, _следуют ему с чрезвычайным почтением_ и в то же время роль его сведена к минимуму.
> Не находите противоречий? Вам даже можно подумать.


Давайте подумаем.
Уточните пожалуйста, вот Вы тут пишете:



> Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму


Вопрос: роль учителя *в чём?*

----------


## Аурум

> Давайте подумаем.
> Уточните пожалуйста, вот Вы тут пишете:
> 
> Вопрос: роль учителя *в чём?*


Это вопрос к тхеравадинам как раз. Часто пишут, что в Тхераваде нет поклонений гуру. Получается, что поклонение гуру в храмах Тхеравады - вполне обычное явление.

----------

Германн (19.02.2013)

----------


## Makc

> Это вопрос к тхеравадинам как раз. Часто пишут, что в Тхераваде нет поклонений гуру. Получается, что поклонение гуру в храмах Тхеравады - вполне обычное явление.


Еще раз по буквам: оказание уважения учителю (это Ваше "поклонение") никоим образом не говорит о том, роль учителя не сведена к минимуму, как минимум до того момента, пока Вы не определите в чем именно подразумевается роль учителя.

----------

Bob (10.02.2013), Styeba (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Аурум

Makc, читайте по слогам: роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады.
Так вы не нашли противоречий в моём примере?

----------


## Makc

> Makc, читайте по слогам: роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады.
> Так вы не нашли противоречий в моём примере?


Что именно "роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады"?
Роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады в поклонении учителям?
Роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады в годовой выработке риса?
Роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады в достижении просветления?
Роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады в улучшении содержания путеводителя по галактике для путешествующих автостопом?

----------

Bob (10.02.2013), Styeba (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Zom

Есть гурство в Тхераваде (как живой традиции) - как со стороны учителей (которые считают себя таковыми), так и со стороны учеников (которые считают, что, например, их учитель архат и не может ошибаться - что бы он ни делал и чего б ни говорил). Другой вопрос, что подобный подход в принципе является _неправильным_ с т.з. самой Тхеравады .)

----------

AlexТ (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Балдинг (18.11.2015), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Маркион (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013), Федор Ф (19.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Makc, ну добавьте еще "Роль учителя в ковырянии в носу" и т.п. Так что, не видите противоречия между:
а) учитель - предмет поклонения, его поведению подражают, ему следуют с чрезвычайным почтением
б) роль учителя сведена к минимуму

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это вопрос к тхеравадинам как раз. Часто пишут, что в Тхераваде нет поклонений гуру. Получается, что поклонение гуру в храмах Тхеравады - вполне обычное явление.


Формирование культа вокруг харизматического лидера - это обыкновенный прецедент характерный для любой религии. Большинству людей необходим живой лидер, который здесь и сейчас являет собой воплощенный идеал Дхаммы, в связи, с чем и возникает феномен "народных архатов". Ересь, аля "тхеравада традиции аджана Чаа" или "монастыри традиции Махаяси Саядо" - живое воплощение данного недоразумения. Это не совсем обычное явление, а скорее исключение, причем довольно вредное.

Относиться с почтением к монаху, омывать его ноги и выказывать свое почтение - это стандартные паттерны поведения, характерные для большинства азиатов. Нет ничего удивительного, что человек проявляя уважение к более мудрому и ученому человеку, пытается, как то вербализировать свое отношение - это не свидетельствует, что этот человек для него "Гуру". Каждый монах для мирянина - кальяна-митта, но тот, с кем сформированы определенные межличностные связи, естественно становится для человека неким подобием учителя, если может чему то научить. Татхагата не советовал выделять конкретного монаха из Сангхи и дифференцировать бхикку на «гуру» и не «гуру, но так получается, что медийные персонажи становятся некими «гуру», так как обладают определёнными качествами и знаниями, которые выделяют их из толпы. 

Следует тщательно интерпретировать понятие "гуру", так как контексты северного буддизма или индуизма здесь совершенно некорректны.

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), SlavaR (20.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Ануруддха (10.02.2013), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Есть гурство в Тхераваде (как живой традиции) - как со стороны учителей (которые считают себя таковыми), так и со стороны учеников (которые считают, что, например, их учитель архат и не может ошибаться - что бы он ни делал и чего б ни говорил). Другой вопрос, что подобный подход в принципе является _неправильным_ с т.з. самой Тхеравады .)


*Zom*, с чьей именно точки зрения подобное является неправильным? В смысле, письменные источники есть?

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть гурство в Тхераваде (как живой традиции) - как со стороны учителей (которые считают себя таковыми), так и со стороны учеников (которые считают, что, например, их учитель архат и не может ошибаться - что бы он ни делал и чего б ни говорил). Другой вопрос, что подобный подход в принципе является _неправильным_ с т.з. самой Тхеравады .)


Вы правы. Вообще некоторые люди не любят думать и хотят что бы за них подумали и решили их проблемы за них.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Makc

> Makc, ну добавьте еще "Роль учителя в ковырянии в носу" и т.п. Так что, не видите противоречия между:
> а) учитель - предмет поклонения, его поведению подражают, ему следуют с чрезвычайным почтением
> б) роль учителя сведена к минимуму


Пока Вы не определите, в чем именно, в данном случае, заключается роль учителя в буддизме Тхеравады, диалог в данной форме лишён смысла, а делать за Вас Вашу работу я не хочу.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, с чьей именно точки зрения подобное является неправильным? В смысле, письменные источники есть?


4 золотых правила насчёт учителей в Тхераваде, объяснённые Буддой, в частности, в ДН 16, сводятся по сути к одному предложению: "Доверяй, но проверяй". К системе "Гуру" это никак не подходит. В Гуру (в его способностях/достижениях/знаниях) нельзя сомневаться, на то он и Гуру. Тхеравада же говорит, что сомневаться в учителях можно (и это вполне здравый тезис). 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...hnenko.htm#p28

----------

Bob (10.02.2013), Eugeny (11.02.2013), Балдинг (18.11.2015), Винд (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Кеин (23.11.2015), Федор Ф (19.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Кстати, не стоит забывать, что гуру - это безгрешный и идеальный человек. Вечная проблема дхармических религий в России - это безумное количество вторичных коннотаций, которые придаются вполне конкретному термину. Гуру, учитель и наставник - это разные понятия и следует их различать. 

P.S. Джек Корнфилд - это не тот человек, на котором следует основывать свои представления о тхераваде.
 Ин май хабл апиниан, конечно.

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Тут надо определиться по отношению к кому рассматривается исходный вопрос.

Если речь о монахе, то у него есть Упаджая и Ачария. Эти два монаха непосредственно участвуют в его церемонии вступления в общину и в дальнейшем между ними и монахом устанавливается тесная связь, возникают взаимные обязанности. Долгом Упаджаи и Ачарии является учить монаха, а долгом монаха-ученика - учиться у них, во всём помогать, ухаживать, выражать почтение и т.п.
Однако если монах-ученик видит, что учитель не заботится о его благополучии, и держит ученика только для того, чтобы кто-то его обслуживал, монах вправе уйти к другому учителю. Пока стаж монаха меньше 5 лет он обязательно должен жить под покровительством старшего монаха (со сроком пребывания в Сангхе не менее 10 лет).

Если речь о мирянах, то у них нет такой тесной связи с монахами. Можно вспомнить Калама сутту, где Будда говорит не следовать чему бы то ни было только на основании того, что "этот монах наш учитель". Монахи должны исполнять свой долг - учить Дхамме мирян. Миряне тоже должны исполнять свой долг - поддерживать монахов материально. Монахам не рекомендуется устанавливать близкие связи с мирянами.
Хотя отношения учитель-ученик могут возникать на время ритритов и иногда даже продолжаться после них.

----------

Bob (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Ануруддха (10.02.2013), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> 4 золотых правила насчёт учителей в Тхераваде, объяснённые Буддой, в частности, в ДН 16, сводятся по сути к одному предложению: "Доверяй, но проверяй". К системе "Гуру" это никак не подходит. В Гуру (в его способностях/достижениях/знаниях) нельзя сомневаться, на то он и Гуру. Тхеравада же говорит, что сомневаться в учителях можно (и это вполне здравый тезис). 
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...hnenko.htm#p28


Насколько я знаю, и в северном буддизме в коренных текстах тоже постоянно подчеркивается важность постоянной проверки учителя (благого друга) на соответствия определённым качествам. Хотя, это не по теме.
Я понял, что в Тхераваде часто встречаются вполне сформированные отношения к учителю как к Гуру с соответствующим поклонением ему.

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму. Вот что пишет на эту тему Джек Корнфилд


Ну, Корнфилд, в общем то, не авторитет в этих вопросах. Он пять лет был монахом. Не слишком много.



> Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.


Вы будете удивлены, но даже гаремы случаются. Я насмотрелся на одного такого монаха, рядом с которым можно сидеть только молодым и красивым девушкам.


Другое дело, что бывает и другая крайность: когда говорят, что в тхераваде учитель вообще не нужен. Дескать читай Канон и всё. Это тоже крайность. Учитель в Индии был всегда. Даже Будда после просветления искал того, кому бы он мог выражать почтение.

Тхеравада без учителя - это уже буддийский протестантизм, когда Канон начинает трактоваться как угодно.

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), Ho Shim (11.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Zom (10.02.2013), Ануруддха (10.02.2013), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013), Жека (19.02.2013), Фил (11.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, Корнфилд, в общем то, не авторитет в этих вопросах. Он пять лет был монахом. Не слишком много.
> 
> Вы будете удивлены, но даже гаремы случаются. Я насмотрелся на одного такого монаха, рядом с которым можно сидеть только молодым и красивым девушкам.


Хороший ход  :Smilie:  Авторитета опустить и перевести в шутку.

----------


## Топпер

> Хороший ход  Авторитета опустить и перевести в шутку.


А почему он, простите, авторитет?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Авторитета опустить и перевести в шутку.


Простите, а Корнфилд для кого авторитет и в какой сфере?

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Вы прекрасно знаете кто такой Джек Корнфилд. Для вас он пустое место, я понял. Но он, будучи монахом, заметил, что учитель может быть предметом поклонения как гуру. Следовательно, нельзя отрицать, что в Тхераваде нет поклонения учителю как гуру, что это обычное явление, которое заметил даже тот, кто был монахом "не слишком много" лет.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы прекрасно знаете кто такой Джек Корнфилд. Для вас он пустое место, я понял. Но он, будучи монахом, заметил, что учитель может быть предметом поклонения как гуру. Следовательно, нельзя отрицать, что в Тхераваде нет поклонения учителю как гуру, что это обычное явление, которое заметил даже тот, кто был монахом "не слишком много" лет.


Так я вам и пишу, что гуру везде можно сделать. Я вот в тхераваде гаремы видел. А вы говорите гуру. Дурное дело - оно же не хитрое. И монаху нужно ой, как не слабо над собой работать, чтобы одолеть искус стать таким гуру.

Ноги мне, кстати говоря, мыли на церемониях. Но это частое дело на Ланке. Монахам почти всегда символически омывают ноги, если приглашают на большие церемонии домой. Не скажу, что мне это приятно. Но таковы там традиции.

----------


## Аурум

Ну да, традиция  :Smilie: 



> Если оно выглядит как утка, плавает как утка и крякает как утка, то это, вероятно, утка и есть.
> _Англо-американская народная мудрость_

----------


## Makc

> Вы прекрасно знаете кто такой Джек Корнфилд. Для вас он пустое место, я понял. Но он, будучи монахом, заметил, что учитель может быть предметом поклонения как гуру. Следовательно, нельзя отрицать, что в Тхераваде нет поклонения учителю как гуру, что это обычное явление, которое заметил даже тот, кто был монахом "не слишком много" лет.


Я, например, не знаю, кто такой этот Джек Корнфилд. Кроме того, я также не понимаю, с какого перепугу он -- авторитет.
Вот если бы это говорил, к примеру, Ратанасара Махатхера, или Аджан Сумедхо, или еще кто подобный, тогда это можно было бы приравнять к авторитетному мению.

----------

Bob (11.02.2013), Eugeny (11.02.2013), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Карло (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, традиция


Ну вот мне ноги мыли сингалы. И что я для них вдруг резко стал гуру?

----------


## Makc

> Ну вот мне ноги мыли сингалы. И что я для них вдруг резко стал гуру?


Ну да, совершенно внезапно и неожиданно даже для них самих.

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Учители – это тюрьма
Теперь мы приходим к тюрьме, называемой «ачан» (учитель, мастер, гуру), к знаменитым учителям, чьи имена разносятся далеко. В Бирме есть «саядо такой-то», на Шри-Ланке есть «бханте такой-то», на Тибете есть «лама такой-то и сякой-то», в Китае есть «мастер такой-то». В каждом месте есть свой знаменитый учитель, чьё имя известно повсюду. На национальном, региональном, провинциальном и местном уровне, в любом месте есть свой Большой Гуру. Тогда люди привязываются к своему учителю, как будто он единственный учитель, который прав. Их учитель прав, а все остальные учителя совершенно неправы. Они отказываются слушать других учителей. И они не размышляют и не исследуют учения своих собственных ачанов. Они оказываются в «учительской тюрьме». Они превращают учителя в тюрьму, а потом в неё садятся. Эта привязанность действительно смехотворна. Будь это большой учитель или малый учитель, всё равно это упадана. Они продолжают строить тюрьмы из своих учителей и гуру. Пожалуйста, не ловитесь и в эту тюрьму тоже.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...dislav-k.htm#9

----------


## Топпер

Аджан Буддадаса славен тем, что давал оригинальные трактовки. Его послушаешь, так и учитель уже не нужен. Учитель *может* стать тюрьмой, если чрезмерно сильно к нему привязываться и создавать культ вокруг этой идеи.

----------

Eugeny (11.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.02.2013), Кеин (24.05.2018), Петр Полянцев (10.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

учитель нужен!!! просто в силу незнания ученики создают культы личностей из учителей. здесь очень тонкая грань между уважением/почитанием и привязанностью к учителю. 




> Аджан Буддадаса славен тем, что давал оригинальные трактовки. Его послушаешь, так и учитель уже не нужен. Учитель *может* стать тюрьмой, если чрезмерно сильно к нему привязываться и создавать культ вокруг этой идеи.

----------

Bob (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> учитель нужен!!! просто в силу незнания ученики создают культы личностей из учителей. здесь очень тонкая грань между уважением/почитанием и привязанностью к учителю.


Согласен.

----------

Bob (11.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Вы прекрасно знаете кто такой Джек Корнфилд. Для вас он пустое место, я понял. Но он, будучи монахом, заметил, что учитель может быть предметом поклонения как гуру. Следовательно, нельзя отрицать, что в Тхераваде нет поклонения учителю как гуру, что это обычное явление, которое заметил даже тот, кто был монахом "не слишком много" лет.


Распространеность явления не выводится из случайного опыта человека - для этого банально не хватает данных для обобщения. Мнение одного человека не может быть репрезентативным. Исходя из прецедента, мы не отрицаем возможность повторения, но не выявляем обыденность явления. Если человек встретил в Москве медведя, который бегал по улицам - это не значит, что бегающий по улицам медведь, является повседневным событием в жизни каждого города в России. "Гурство" есть везде, так как люди, ровно как и монахи не являются совершенными. У нас у всех есть недостатки, ничего не поделаешь  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013), Богдан Б (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2013), Карло (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Даже Будда после просветления искал того, кому бы он мог выражать почтение.


И чем всё закончилось?

----------


## Топпер

> И чем всё закончилось?


Не нашёл никого подходящего. Но на то он и Будда.

----------

Bob (11.02.2013), Eugeny (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Как я понимаю, учитель в Тхераваде быть может, но он не обладает непогрешимостью как папа римский. То есть ты просто общаешься с человеком, который в повозке дольше тебя, у кого опыта в прочтении ПК и размышлениях больше. Думаю, в первую очередь при выборе учителя нужно обращать внимание на нравственные качества человека, которые видны сразу же из общения. Мудрость без смирения и нравственности (почему-то смирение считают чисто христианской фишкой) будет направлена в неверную сторону.

----------

Топпер- (11.02.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Достотимый Дхаммасами пишет об этом, объясняя медитацию на тему смерти:



> Я хочу сделать тут небольшое отступление и попросить вас включить меня в объект вашей медитации. Вы также будете размышлять и применять эту реальность ко мне, человеку, дающему вам наставления по медитации. Это важно. Я видел такое в этой стране - люди столь сильно привязываются к учителю, что становятся слепыми и более не ищут других учителей. Если вы, например, посетите центр медитации Могок Саядо, вы автоматически научитесь критиковать других, например центры Сунлун Саядо, Махаси Саядо и т. п. Так происходит во многих странах. Для меня Сунлун Саядо - замечательный учитель. Махаси Саядо - выдающийся наставник. Могок Саядо великолепен. Саяджи У Ба Кхин превосходен. Леди Саядо и Анагам Сая Тхет Гйи также прекрасны. Мингун Четавун Саядо и Катхитвине Саядо чудесны. Все они - великие учителя и замечательные люди. Но мы не должны злоупотреблять их величием, взращивая слепую веру и тем самым нанося урон своему чувству исследования и начиная критиковать других, что эти великие учителя никогда не делали. Привязанность или даже приверженность может ослепить вас. 
> Я рассказываю вам всё это и мы вместе уже несколько дней. Но однажды я уйду. Мне придётся уйти. Такова реальность жизни. Поэтому вы должны сосредоточиться и применить эту реальность к себе самому и затем ко мне, человеку, дающему вам наставления.


http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/242

----------

Ittosai (11.02.2013), Magan Poh (11.02.2013), Ануруддха (11.02.2013), Топпер- (11.02.2013), Фил (11.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Другое дело, что бывает и другая крайность: когда говорят, что в тхераваде учитель вообще не нужен. Дескать читай Канон и всё. Это тоже крайность. Учитель в Индии был всегда. Даже Будда после просветления искал того, кому бы он мог выражать почтение.
> 
> Тхеравада без учителя - это уже буддийский протестантизм, когда Канон начинает трактоваться как угодно.


То есть, ученики читают ПК, а учитель им его трактует, толкует, так получается?
Каковы формы обучения монахов? Ну понятно, что изучают пали, потом читают сутры. Есть какие-либо экзамены?
Непонятно, например, как Вольф собирался постригаться в монахи не зная ни местных языков Шри-Ланки, ни английского. Как учат "неместных", например, в той же Шри-Ланке?

----------

Фил (18.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, ученики читают ПК, а учитель им его трактует, толкует, так получается?


Вообще учитель - учит. А уж в какой конкретно форме - это второй вопрос. Это и сами ученики могут читать, а учитель объяснять, или переписка с консультациями или  это и просто проповедь может быть.



> Каковы формы обучения монахов? Ну понятно, что изучают пали, потом читают сутры. Есть какие-либо экзамены?


Если монах учится - есть конечно. Сначала разные уровни местных курсов, потом можно поступить в соответствующее учебное заведение или в буддийские университеты.



> Непонятно, например, как Вольф собирался постригаться в монахи не зная ни местных языков Шри-Ланки, ни английского. Как учат "неместных", например, в той же Шри-Ланке?


Это к нему вопросы.

----------

Аурум (18.02.2013), Богдан Б (19.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.02.2013), Фил (18.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще учитель - учит. А уж в какой конкретно форме - это второй вопрос. Это и сами ученики могут читать, а учитель объяснять, или переписка с консультациями или  это и просто проповедь может быть.


Учитель учит, это очевидно, так же как и то, что ученик учится.  :Smilie: 
Мне интересно было узнать специфику обучения, строгие ли программы или ученики выбирают сами что читать и т.п.




> Если монах учится - есть конечно. Сначала разные уровни местных курсов, потом можно поступить в соответствующее учебное заведение или в буддийские университеты.


А что, можно просто уйти в тхеравадинский монастырь безо всяких обязательств учиться чему-то?! Я полагал, что монах _обязан_ учиться.
И всё же, *Топпер*, как обучают "неместных", например, там где вы обучались?

----------


## Zom

> А что, можно просто уйти в тхеравадинский монастырь безо всяких обязательств учиться чему-то?! Я полагал, что монах обязан учиться.
> И всё же, Топпер, как обучают "неместных", например, там где вы обучались?


Обязательства учиться есть только в _учебных заведениях_, где нужно _сдавать экзамены_ и т.д.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.02.2013), Топпер- (18.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Обязательства учиться есть только в _учебных заведениях_, где нужно _сдавать экзамены_ и т.д.


В тхеравадинских монастырях монахи не обязаны ничего изучать? Интересно.
Хорошо. Вот хочет человек в тхеравадинский монастырь, монахом стать хочет. При каких условиях его берут в монахи? Каким минимумом он должен владеть? Какие знания его проверяют?

----------

Фил (19.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Учитель учит, это очевидно, так же как и то, что ученик учится. 
> Мне интересно было узнать специфику обучения, строгие ли программы или ученики выбирают сами что читать и т.п.


Вы кого имеете в виду: мирян или монахов? 



> А что, можно просто уйти в тхеравадинский монастырь безо всяких обязательств учиться чему-то?! Я полагал, что монах _обязан_ учиться.


Монах должен соблюдать Винаю. Далее зависеть будет и от страны и от монастыря и от возраста монаха. Даже в тибетских монастырях училось не столь уж много монахов. Многие просто занимались хозяйством.
В Шри-Ланке, например, монашество пожизненное. Там саманеры учатся сначала при монастырях, потом в пиривене и т.д. В Таиланде, где много временных монахов, для них иногда проводят очень интенсивный курс подготовки, но не длительный по срокам. Бывает и так, что монах вначале просто несколько лет просто живёт в монастыре, понемногу изучая что-либо. Консультируясь у более старших монахов и затем идёт на какие-либо местные буддийские курсы, например в своём же городе, на которых более-менее серьёзно чему-либо учится. В дальнейшем, также может поехать учится.
Бывает и система, когда взрослые и даже пожилые люди становятся монахами надолго. Они, чаще всего, какого-то глубокого образования не получают т.к. возраст уже не тот, да и смысла особого нет. Образование нужно, в первую очередь для того, чтобы продвигаться по служебной лестнице. Если у монаха амбиций нет, а его устраивает минимум в виде кути и тарелки риса, при небольших общественных обязанностях, то он вполне может и без образования прожить.

----------

Lion Miller (19.02.2013), Tong Po (19.02.2013), Богдан Б (19.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (19.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.02.2013), Фил (19.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> То есть, ученики читают ПК, а учитель им его трактует, толкует, так получается?
> Каковы формы обучения монахов? Ну понятно, что изучают пали, потом читают сутры. Есть какие-либо экзамены?





> Учитель учит, это очевидно, так же как и то, что ученик учится. 
> Мне интересно было узнать специфику обучения, строгие ли программы или ученики выбирают сами что читать и т.п.


Учатся, сдают экзамены и т.п. - саманеры, постриженные в детстве. Они проходят как школьную, так и буддийскую программу. В 20 лет они становятся бхиккху, а в 30 уже тхерами. Именно такие монахи двигаются по карьерной лестнице, являясь кадровым резервом сангхи. В основном из их числа назначаются настоятели, а также они выбиваются в администраторы, управленцы, чиновники.

Монахи постриженные в сознательном возрасте, занимаются самообразованием по книгам и консультируясь с более опытными монахами. Никто не будет учить из под палки и экзаменовать взрослого дядю. Но если есть желание учиться - есть школы пали, буддийские университеты и т.п. Очень много монахов, как заметил Топпер, стригутся в пожилом возрасте, после того как женят детей, и передадут им хозяйство. Им особо учиться незачем, хотя также изучают литературу. 

Режим и порядки монастыря зависят от настоятеля. Но в большинстве монастырей, порядки не строгие, и монахи исполняют лишь функцию жрецов: соблюдают Винаю, принимают дану, проводят пуджи и всё. В свободное время занимаются чем угодно, никто не будет контролировать чем занимается монахи у себя в кути. Есть такие, которые занимаются изучением канона, а есть такие, которые рубятся в компьютерные игры. Всё как у людей.
Медитирующих монахов и монастырей, где занимаются медитацией мало. Но есть медитационные центры, куда может приехать любой монах, желающий пожить в лесной тишине и посвятить свое время медитации.




> А что, можно просто уйти в тхеравадинский монастырь безо всяких обязательств учиться чему-то?!


Вы наивный человек. В Азии немалый процент стригущихся в монахи, делают это для того, что-бы бесплатно вкусно кушать и не работать. Это и при Будде уже имело место. Будда говорил, что мало монахов хотят вести святую жизнь.




> Я полагал, что монах _обязан_ учиться.


Монах *обязан* соблюдать Винаю, заниматься чем-то еще он имеет *право*. Он волен выбирать, заниматься ему обучением и медитацией или нет, руководствуясь лишь желанием и своими возможностями.




> Непонятно, например, как Вольф собирался постригаться в монахи не зная ни местных языков Шри-Ланки, ни английского.


Я уже писал в другой теме, что собирался постричься и уйти отшельничать в горы - у меня были свои "тараканы", и к теме они отношения не имеют. Английскй у меня на уровне "моя твоя плохо понимай", что хватает для бытового общения с сингалами, у которых английский примерно на таком же уровне. К тому же, если бы я все-же постригся, то пришлось бы учить сингальский.




> Как учат "неместных", например, в той же Шри-Ланке?


Все зависит опять же от монастыря. Если это медитационный монастырь, расчитанный на фарангов, то там будет и армейский распорядок, и строгая дисциплина, и регулярные лекции. Часто настоятели в таких монастырях европейцы, и устраивают монастырь таким образом, что-бы оправдать ожидания западных неофитов, имеющих идеалистическое представление о буддизме. Для поступления в такой монастырь, нужно хорошее знание английского. Если же это обычный монастырь, то придется учить местный язык, хотя-бы до уровня бытового общения.

----------

Lion Miller (19.02.2013), Vladiimir (19.02.2013), Аурум (19.02.2013), Балдинг (18.11.2015), Богдан Б (19.02.2013), Кхантибало (19.02.2013), Топпер- (19.02.2013), Фил (19.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

*Леонид Ш*, большое спасибо за развёрнутый ответ! Я-то, наивный, и правда полагал, что в монастырь не за кайфами идут, не думал, что туда часто идут чтобы бездельничать и лопать на халяву вкусняшки.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> *Леонид Ш*, большое спасибо за развёрнутый ответ! Я-то, наивный, и правда полагал, что в монастырь не за кайфами идут, не думал, что туда часто идут чтобы бездельничать и лопать на халяву вкусняшки.


Только ведь желающих то так жить не столь уж и много. В Шри-Ланке при всех бонусах и льготах монахов не хватает. Потому, что если вы хотите кайфа и лопать вкусняшки, монастырь - не лучшее место. Всё это лучше делать будучи мирянином.

----------

Богдан Б (19.02.2013), Фил (19.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (19.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> *Леонид Ш*, большое спасибо за развёрнутый ответ! Я-то, наивный, и правда полагал, что в монастырь не за кайфами идут, не думал, что туда часто идут чтобы бездельничать и лопать на халяву вкусняшки.


В Тайланде уровень жизни, за последние десятилетия сильно вырос, население покидает деревни и оседает в мегаполисах, уровень образования растет, а рождаемость снижается. В связи с этим, количество монахов, стригущихся на всю жизнь - стремительно упало, вплоть до того, что некоторые храмы, где еще недавно были десятки монахов - пустуют. Люди уже не готовы идти на всю жизнь в монахи ради бесплатного куска хлеба, в семьях больше не рожают по 10 детей, из числа которых раньше одного-двух отдавали в монастырь, а самое главное, уж извините - образованным людям уже не легко втюхать религиозный опиум и завлечь их религиозными мифами и сказками. http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/19/wo...ewanted=1&_r=2
На Шри-Ланке пока население сугубо традиционно-аграрное, поэтому здесь такого пока нет.

----------

Averin (20.02.2013), Аурум (19.02.2013), Балдинг (18.11.2015), Фил (19.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Просьба без "срывания покровов" про религиозный опиум.

----------

Александр Серёгин (20.02.2013), Балабуст (19.02.2013), Игорь Лещенко (27.03.2013), Карло (24.02.2013), Сергей Ч (20.02.2013), Федор Ф (19.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Дело в том, что надо четко разделить простонародный буддизм для аграриев, которые сроду никакого Канона не читали, и их мама с бабушкой научили перед статуями падать ниц и дарить им венки из лотосов; и Дхамму, которую изучают и практикуют образованные азиаты. Я это вижу очень ясно: по толпам аграриев и по людям второй категории; разница во всем - в поведении, образовании, кстати, чем оно выше, тем более люди преклоняются перед глубиной Дхаммы. 
Это не опиум для народа, а - вакцина от дукхи.

----------

Ittosai (20.02.2013), Styeba (22.02.2013), Zom (20.02.2013), Балабуст (21.02.2013), Богдан Б (21.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.02.2013), Карло (24.02.2013), Сергей Ч (20.02.2013), Топпер- (20.02.2013), Федор Ф (20.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (20.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дело в том, что надо четко разделить простонародный буддизм для аграриев, которые сроду никакого Канона не читали, и их мама с бабушкой научили перед статуями падать ниц и дарить им венки из лотосов; и Дхамму, которую изучают и практикуют образованные азиаты. Я это вижу очень ясно: по толпам аграриев и по людям второй категории; разница во всем - в поведении, образовании, кстати, чем оно выше, тем более люди преклоняются перед глубиной Дхаммы.


Много ли вы знаете монахов из числа получивших светское высшее образование? Основной процент монахов, как раз из среды аграриев.




> Это не опиум для народа, а - вакцина от дукхи.


Ага, только сначала нужно привить эту древнеиндийскую *религиозную* идею о дуккха, что-бы было потом, что вакциной лечить.

----------


## Топпер

> Ага, только сначала нужно привить эту древнеиндийскую *религиозную* идею о дуккха, что-бы было потом, что вакциной лечить.


Леонид, большая просьба: у нас *буддийский* форум. Здесь критика буддийских идей не совсем уместна.

----------

Жека (22.02.2013), Леонид Ш (22.02.2013), Федор Ф (22.02.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Следовательно, нельзя отрицать, что в Тхераваде нет поклонения учителю как гуру


Есть глупость, а от неё уже всё остальное. Этот гражданин Корнфилд мог принять обычное выражение почтения учителю, за поклонение. А кто и как выражает почтение это уже дело вкуса.

----------


## Жека

> Ага, только сначала нужно привить эту древнеиндийскую *религиозную* идею о дуккха, что-бы было потом, что вакциной лечить.


Из статьи бхикку Бодхи

В соответствии с нынешней потребностью в религиозных учениях, которые лично значимы и непосредственно проверяемы, в определенных буддийских кругах решили серьезно пересмотреть традиционную и уважаемую доктрину перерождения. Хотя мало кто из современных буддийских мыслителей считает, что от этой доктрины следует отказаться как от 'ненаучной', есть и другое мнение, согласно которому вне зависимости от того, существует ли перерождение или нет, эта доктрина не имеет особого отношения к практике Дхаммы и поэтому необязательна в буддийском учении. Говорится, что Дхамма имеет отношение лишь к здесь и сейчас, помогая нам решать наши персональные проблемы путем повышения самоосознанности и внутренней честности. Все остальные грани буддизма мы можем оставить в прошлом как религиозные атрибуты древней культуры, совершенно непригодные для Дхаммы нашего технологического века.

Если мы на время попридержим свои предпочтения и напрямую обратимся к первоисточникам, то мы обнаружим бесспорный факт – Будда сам учил о перерождении и считал эту доктрину основной в своем учении. Рассмотренные в совокупности слова Будды показывают нам, что доктрина перерождения есть нечто гораздо большее, чем простая уступка преобладавшему в то время мировоззрению или азиатская культурная особенность; эта доктрина позволяет сделать далеко идущие выводы по поводу всей практики Дхаммы, влияя одновременно на цель начатой практики и на мотивацию её осуществления.

Целью буддийского пути является освобождение от страдания (дуккха), и Будда совершенно ясно показывает, что страдание, от которого надо освободиться – это страдание привязанности к сансаре, кругу повторяющихся рождений и умираний. В подтверждение этому Дхамма действительно имеет видимые и поверяемые аспекты. Путем прямого наблюдения нашего опыта мы можем видеть, что печаль, внутренние конфликты, страх и скорбь всегда возникают из-за нашей жадности (абхиджха), отвращения (доса) и неведения (авиджа) и таким образом, могут быть уничтожены путем избавления от этих омрачений. Важность этой ясно видимого аспекта практики Дхаммы не может быть недооценена, так как она служит подтверждением нашего доверия к эффективности освобождающего пути, данного Буддой. Однако преуменьшить доктрину перерождения и объяснить весь смысл Дхаммы как уменьшение психического страдания путем развития самосознания означает лишить Дхамму тех более обширных перспектив, от которых происходит ее полная ширина и глубина. Поступая так, мы рискуем превратить ее в нечто немногим большее, чем изощренную древнюю систему гуманистической психотерапии.

----------

Zom (23.02.2013), Балдинг (18.11.2015), Богдан Б (25.02.2013), Игорь Лещенко (27.03.2013), Топпер- (24.02.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Интрересный критерий учености в тхераваде услышал от профессора Премасири:*количество раз прочитанной* (в лучшем случае на пали и естественно со смыслом) *Типитаки*. Сам профессор утверждает, что пали был для него не столь сложным, но очень интересным, (так как он считает, что знал пали в прошлых жизнях). 
По его мнению, тхеравадинский учитель, подразумевает, что человек прочитал Типитаку ,по самому минимуму - один раз полностью.

Конечно, чтобы прочитать на пали, нужно сначало его выучить. А как обстоит дело со чтением Типитаки на сингальском, в Шри Ланке? Оказывается, большинтсву сингальцев чтение Типитаки также весьма затрудненно, там много сложных, малопонятных слов (со множеством значений). 
Современные тенденции таковы -меньше стало монахов (чем лет 20-30 назад) знающих пали и прочитавших Типитаку. Среди молодых монахов более модно стало изучать английский, и на пали теперь времени соответственно остаются поменьше.

----------

Ассаджи (18.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Из статьи бхикку Бодхи
> 
> В соответствии с нынешней потребностью в религиозных учениях, которые лично значимы и непосредственно проверяемы, в определенных буддийских кругах решили серьезно пересмотреть традиционную и уважаемую доктрину перерождения. Хотя мало кто из современных буддийских мыслителей считает, что от этой доктрины следует отказаться как от 'ненаучной', есть и другое мнение, согласно которому вне зависимости от того, существует ли перерождение или нет, эта доктрина не имеет особого отношения к практике Дхаммы и поэтому необязательна в буддийском учении. Говорится, что Дхамма имеет отношение лишь к здесь и сейчас, помогая нам решать наши персональные проблемы путем повышения самоосознанности и внутренней честности. Все остальные грани буддизма мы можем оставить в прошлом как религиозные атрибуты древней культуры, совершенно непригодные для Дхаммы нашего технологического века.
> 
> Если мы на время попридержим свои предпочтения и напрямую обратимся к первоисточникам, то мы обнаружим бесспорный факт – Будда сам учил о перерождении и считал эту доктрину основной в своем учении. Рассмотренные в совокупности слова Будды показывают нам, что доктрина перерождения есть нечто гораздо большее, чем простая уступка преобладавшему в то время мировоззрению или азиатская культурная особенность; эта доктрина позволяет сделать далеко идущие выводы по поводу всей практики Дхаммы, влияя одновременно на цель начатой практики и на мотивацию её осуществления.
> 
> Целью буддийского пути является освобождение от страдания (дуккха), и Будда совершенно ясно показывает, что страдание, от которого надо освободиться – это страдание привязанности к сансаре, кругу повторяющихся рождений и умираний. В подтверждение этому Дхамма действительно имеет видимые и поверяемые аспекты. Путем прямого наблюдения нашего опыта мы можем видеть, что печаль, внутренние конфликты, страх и скорбь всегда возникают из-за нашей жадности (абхиджха), отвращения (доса) и неведения (авиджа) и таким образом, могут быть уничтожены путем избавления от этих омрачений. Важность этой ясно видимого аспекта практики Дхаммы не может быть недооценена, так как она служит подтверждением нашего доверия к эффективности освобождающего пути, данного Буддой. Однако преуменьшить доктрину перерождения и объяснить весь смысл Дхаммы как уменьшение психического страдания путем развития самосознания означает лишить Дхамму тех более обширных перспектив, от которых происходит ее полная ширина и глубина. Поступая так, мы рискуем превратить ее в нечто немногим большее, чем изощренную древнюю систему гуманистической психотерапии.


Спасибо, меткая цитата. И как бы отрадно, что когда разбирался в этом вопросе, пришел к тому, о чем вещает автор цитаты. Нашел как бы затруднительным вовлечение в процесс без разделения доктрины перерождений. Хотя встречались мнения, что можно практиковать и без веры в перерождение.

----------


## Балдинг

> Интрересный критерий учености в тхераваде услышал от профессора Премасири:*количество раз прочитанной* (в лучшем случае на пали и естественно со смыслом) *Типитаки*. Сам профессор утверждает, что пали был для него не столь сложным, но очень интересным, (так как он считает, что знал пали в прошлых жизнях). 
> По его мнению, тхеравадинский учитель, подразумевает, что человек прочитал Типитаку ,по самому минимуму - один раз полностью.
> 
> Конечно, чтобы прочитать на пали, нужно сначало его выучить. А как обстоит дело со чтением Типитаки на сингальском, в Шри Ланке? Оказывается, большинтсву сингальцев чтение Типитаки также весьма затрудненно, там много сложных, малопонятных слов (со множеством значений). 
> Современные тенденции таковы -меньше стало монахов (чем лет 20-30 назад) знающих пали и прочитавших Типитаку. Среди молодых монахов более модно стало изучать английский, и на пали теперь времени соответственно остаются поменьше.


В этом контексте склонен также прислушаться к следующим словам Благословенного :-):

(2) «Учитель, «учёный знаток в Дхамме, учёный знаток в Дхамме» – так говорят. В каком смысле кто-либо является учёным знатоком в Дхамме?»
«Хорошо, хорошо, монах! Твоя сообразительность превосходна. Твоя проницательность великолепна. Твой вопрос хорош. Вот ведь о чём ты спросил: «Учитель, «учёный знаток в Дхамме, учёный знаток в Дхамме» – так говорят. В каком смысле кто-либо является учёным знатоком в Дхамме?»
«Да, Учитель».
«Я научил многим учениям, монах: лекциям, стихам и прозе, описаниям, строфам, вдохновенным изречениям, цитатам, историям рождения, чудесным случаям, вопросам и ответам. Если после изучения значения и Дхаммы даже всего в четыре стихотворных строки человек практикует в соответствии с Дхаммой, то этого достаточно для того, чтобы называть его «учёным знатоком в Дхамме».

(из АН 4.186)

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2015), Ассаджи (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму. Вот что пишет на эту тему Джек Корнфилд:
> 
> _Вопрос_: Какую роль играет учитель в буддизме тхеравады?
> _Ответ_: В буддизме тхеравады заключено широкое разнообразие стилей учения. В некоторых храмах учитель становится предметом поклонения; ему моют ноги, подражают его поведению, следуют ему с чрезвычайным почтением; и в этом отношении он становится гуру в чрезвычайно сильной степени. В других храмах, как в храме Буддхадасы, учитель считает себя просто кальяна-митта, добрым другом. Если вы хотите получить совет по медитации, он даст вам ответ, расскажет все, что знает по опыту. Он очень прям и непосредствен и разговаривает с вами, как брат.
> Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.


Здравствуйте, Аурум,
"Наезд" как бы понятен, но тут было бы продуктивно дифференцировать.
Одно дело не положено, но бывает (встречается), другое дело положено.
Огромная разница.

----------


## Raudex

> . Среди молодых монахов более модно стало изучать английский, и на пали теперь времени соответственно остаются поменьше.


В Таиланде Пали учат и это широкораспространённая практика, есть отлаженная система образования в несколько уровней с экзаменами каждый год, вот только пали народ учит вовсе не для понимания канона, а... для карьеры, диплом того или иного уровня Пали это как пропуск в верхние слои духовенства, и повод почувствовать себя крайне важным и значительным, разумеется войдя в этот круг монаху уже нет ни какого дела до копания истины, потому что его жизнь становится наполнена всякой социо вознёй, он разъезжает по мероприятиям в качестве вип персоны, а также начинает формировать свой персональный круг поклоняющихся.
Хотя конечно же есть исключения.

----------

Ануруддха (19.11.2015), Балдинг (19.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015), Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Вобщем, нам, руссиянам, прочесть типитаку ( пусть и не в оригинале конечно) легче, чем тайцам, лаосам или кому там еще азиатам -мирянам, не получившим основательного бхиккхуисткого образования

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Хотя конечно же есть исключения.


а кто там, в таиланде из действительно хороших, рекоммендуемых учителей? 
К кому и куда стоит поехать?

----------


## Йен

> Вобщем, нам, руссиянам, прочесть типитаку ( пусть и не в оригинале конечно) легче, чем тайцам, лаосам или кому там еще азиатам -мирянам, не получившим основательного бхиккхуисткого образования


Это почему?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

не понимают большинство сингальцев  классический сингальский язык, на который переведена Типитака.
то же самое можно сказать и про японцев, корейцев и тд, большинство из них не могут понять смысл махаянских сутр на соответсвующих классических языках, нужен толмач им, толкователь.
знакомый японец также поддтверждает, что ему, знающему английский, читать сутры на английском легче и намного понятнее, чем на японском.

----------

Балдинг (19.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> не понимают большинство сингальцев классический сингальский язык, на который переведена Типитика.
> то же самое можно сказать и про японцев, корейцев и тд, большинство из них не могут понять смысл махаянских сутр на соответсвующих классических языках, нужен толмач им, толкователь.


У тайцев все нормально переведено, с комментариями.  А в монастырях миряне вместе с монахами Типитаку на пали декламируют.

----------

Ассаджи (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

декламировать на пали, не равнозначно пониманию.

----------


## Йен

Никто не мешает перевод прочитать. Тем более , что некоторые отрывки из сутт или сутты, миряне наизусть знают. И в тайском много заимствований из пали.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в сингальском палийских слов еще больше.

----------


## Йен

Просто процитирую первую попавшуюся строку из тайской Типитаки: "ภิกษุทั้งหลาย อวิชชา (ความไม่รู้แจ้ง)" - "Бхиккху, авичча (невежество)". То есть идет палийский термин, а в скобках разъяснение на тайском. Поэтому особых проблем с пониманием не вижу.

----------

Ассаджи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> не понимают большинство сингальцев  классический сингальский язык, на который переведена Типитака.


Не знаю насчет "классического" сингальского, но известно, что существует перевод канона на "простой" сингальский (simple sinhala), который осуществил общественный деятель и буддийский ученый A.P. de Soyza. Проект по переводу был специально задуман с целью сделать ПК доступным для чтения и понимания широкой общественностью. Для его осуществления потребовалось более 20 лет напряженной работы. Выпущено 48 томов.

----------

Raudex (19.11.2015), Ассаджи (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> а кто там, в таиланде из действительно хороших, рекоммендуемых учителей? 
> К кому и куда стоит поехать?


Понятия не имею  :Smilie:  Нет тут простого решения

----------


## Raudex

> Вобщем, нам, руссиянам, прочесть типитаку ( пусть и не в оригинале конечно) легче, чем тайцам, лаосам или кому там еще азиатам -мирянам, не получившим основательного бхиккхуисткого образования


Ну я бы так не сказал, ведь в буддиский странах есть свой перевод канона, правда он малопонятен так как первод сам по себе древний и высоким слогом. Тем не менее это проще чем освоить совсем чужой язык. Проблема именно - примат традиции над Писанием, азиаты предпочитают слушать проповеди, а они веками превратились в жвачку из клише. Но опять таки есть исключения, есть учёные монахи, есть читатели канона.

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Не знаю насчет "классического" сингальского, но известно, что существует перевод канона на "простой" сингальский (simple sinhala), который осуществил общественный деятель и буддийский ученый A.P. de Soyza. Проект по переводу был специально задуман с целью сделать ПК доступным для чтения и понимания широкой общественностью. Для его осуществления потребовалось более 20 лет напряженной работы. Выпущено 48 томов.


к любому переводу будут вопросы о степени его адекватности, в особенности к уровню духовной продвинутости самого переводчика, склонности его к тем или иным трактовкам. А учитывая азиатскую склонность кучковаться вокруг гур, работа имхо останется востребованной у весьма узкого круга любителей.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> к любому переводу будут вопросы о степени его адекватности, в особенности к уровню духовной продвинутости самого переводчика, склонности его к тем или иным трактовкам. А учитывая азиатскую склонность кучковаться вокруг гур, работа имхо останется востребованной у весьма узкого круга любителей.


Суть, что перевод на доступный язык есть. Было бы желание его читать.

----------


## Raudex

> Суть, что перевод на доступный язык есть. Было бы желание его читать.


судя по тому что сингалы продолжают и поныне жаловаться на непонятность перевода, можно сделать вывод, что в широкой среде данный труд малоизвестен. Потому ли это что они просто не хотят с ним знакомится или он реально нигде широко не опубликован - я не знаю

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> судя по тому что сингалы продолжают и поныне жаловаться на непонятность перевода, можно сделать вывод, что в широкой среде данный труд малоизвестен.


Сомневаюсь. Он мне известен, что уж говорить о заинтересованных сингалах.

----------


## Raudex

> Сомневаюсь. Он мне известен, что уж говорить о заинтересованных сингалах.


значит с их стороны это такая форма оправдаловки, оставим на их совести, но, скажем, я впервые об этом переводе узнаю от вас.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Потому ли это что они просто не хотят с ним знакомится или он реально нигде широко не опубликован - я не знаю


Т.е. хотите сказать, что человек (в группе с другими буддийскими учеными) 20 лет напряженно работал над невостребованным проектом? Плюс занимался изданием сокращенного перевода? Успел выпустить только 2 тома (из 10) т.е. Дигха никая и Маджхима никая. Т.е. он не знал, что никто не будет читать?

----------


## Vladiimir

> значит с их стороны это такая форма оправдаловки, оставим на их совести, но, скажем, я впервые об этом переводе узнаю от вас.


На metta.lk были доступны его переводы. Сейчас их можно найти здесь:
http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka/

----------


## Кхантибало

Вот здесь выложены сканы книг ПК на пали сингальским алфавитом с переводом на сингальский: http://www.aathaapi.org/Thripitaka.php
У нас в центре Риме эти самые книги стоят в шкафу (за исключением комментариев и постканонических работ). 
Когда ланкийцы приходили к нам на занятия, они смотрели в них переводы.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Нет, это не жалобы на качество перевода. Возможно, это просто недостаточные знания своего языка.

----------


## Raudex

> Нет, это не жалобы на качество перевода. Возможно, это просто недостаточные знания своего языка.


Как то Шанта говаривал, что ему знакомы далеко не все сингальские слова из сингальско-русского словаря Бельковича, меня позабавило, но в целом надо понимать что сингальский - это малый язык, на нём говорит даже не всё население Ланки, так как оно смешанное, он не единственный государственный язык, страна долго была колонией и язык никак не был защищён, потом была долгая гражданская война, английский меж тем стал языком образованной элиты, и языком общения сингалов с тамилами, сингальскому недостаёт свежего литературного наследия, а от древнего он отцеплен веками, письменный литературный язык очень сильно отличается от повседневного разговорного, присутствуют региональные и кастовые диалекты. Монахи охотно читают англоязычную буддийскую литературу, считая свою неудовлетворительного качества. Не стоит ждать от этого языка многого.

----------

Велеслав (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> буддийский ученый A.P. de Soyza... Выпущено 48 томов.


решил поинтересоваться, в одной из буддийских библиотек (в Шри Ланке), какое издание Типитаки у них имеется. Про перевод 
A.P. de Soyza библиотекарша слышала. В библиотеке в наличии есть другое издание Типитаки, изданное в 1983, переводчиков целый список.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> решил поинтересоваться, в одной из буддийских библиотек (в Шри Ланке), какое издание Типитаки у них имеется. Про перевод 
> A.P. de Soyza библиотекарша слышала. В библиотеке в наличии есть другое издание Типитаки, изданное в 1983, переводчиков целый список.


Ну и что? Ссылку на его переводы давал. Переводы доступны в сети, пока не все, но значительная часть. Его дочь разрешение на публикацию дала (по крайней мере для суттацентрала). 48 томов изданы. Т.е. канон на упрощенном сингальском есть. Было бы желание читать. На перевод канона на письменный (книжный) сингальский давал ссылку выше Кхантибало.

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот тупо дернулся в первую попавшуюся библиотеку. Сразу вижу какие-то тома Типатаки в переводе A.P. de Soysa, например: том 48, том 41, том 42, том 43 и т.д. Все со статусом "доступно".

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Ну прекрасно, с переводом Зойса разобрались.  а что насчет учителя в тхераваде, кто это, тот же гуру- лама, с вип- авторитетом, плюс спец по Типитаке? А как насчет самадхи?

----------


## Йен

> Ну прекрасно, с переводом Зойса разобрались.  а что насчет учителя в тхераваде, кто это, тот же гуру- лама, с вип- авторитетом, плюс спец по Типитаке? А как насчет самадхи?


В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, тот, кто не знает и не видит в соответствии с действительностью старение-и-смерть, его возникновение, его прекращение, и путь, ведущий к его прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью.
Монахи, тот кто не знает и не видит... рождения… существования… цепляния… жажды… чувства… контакта… шести сфер чувств… имени-и-формы… сознания… волевых формирователей, их возникновения, их прекращения, и пути, ведущего к их прекращению – должен найти учителя, чтобы познать это в соответствии с действительностью».

*Саттха сутта*

----------

Ассаджи (22.11.2015), Балдинг (22.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Говинда (22.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> решил поинтересоваться, в одной из буддийских библиотек (в Шри Ланке), какое издание Типитаки у них имеется. Про перевод 
> A.P. de Soyza библиотекарша слышала. В библиотеке в наличии есть другое издание Типитаки, изданное в 1983, переводчиков целый список.


Наверное, вот это: https://tipitaka.wordpress.com/2007/...anthi-edition/

----------


## Говинда

> а что насчет учителя в тхераваде, кто это, тот же гуру- лама, с вип- авторитетом, плюс спец по Типитаке? А как насчет самадхи?


Н-да! Порою удивляет буддийская безграмотность и отсутствие хоть какой нибудь логики. Во первых, в Ваджраяне, как вы уже знаете, нужно безоговорочно слушаться Ламу, в силу жёсткости методов и их эффективности и последствий. И поэтому, в предварительных практиках обязательна Гуру йога. В традициях же Тхеравады, значение Учителя не меньше важны! Но, послушание уже висит на вашей совести, и практика зависит от вашей энергичности в практике.

----------

Raudex (23.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Во времена Будды по-любому нужен был учитель или хотя бы тот, кто может сутты пересказать, ПК записанного еще ведь не было )




> При этом старшие монахи обучали и тренировали.
> Некоторые из старших монахов обучали и тренировали десять монахов,
> некоторые обучали и тренировали двадцать монахов,
> некоторые обучали и тренировали сорок монахов.
> Новые монахи, обучаясь и тренируясь у старших монахов, осознавали важные озарения, одно за другим.
> *Анапанасати сутта*





> *Учитель*
> 
>     125. Вы свой собственный учитель. Поиск учителей не сможет развеять ваши сомнения. Ведите поиски истины самостоятельно — смотрите вовнутрь, а не наружу. Знание себя — вот самое важное.
>     126. Один из моих учителей очень быстро и шумно ел. И тем не менее, он говорил нам есть медленно и осознанно. Я смотрел на него, и это меня очень расстраивало. Я страдал — а он нет! Я смотрел наружу. Позже я выяснил, что некоторые ездят быстро, но аккуратно. Другие ездят медленно и попадают в аварии. Не цепляйтесь за правила, за внешнюю форму. Если вы тратите десять процентов времени, наблюдая за другими, и девяносто — за собой, то вы практикуете нормально.
>     127. Учеников трудно учить. Некоторые знают, но не желают практиковать. Некоторые не знают, и не пытаются узнать. Я не знаю, что с ними делать. Почему у людей такие умы? Быть невежественным — не есть хорошо, но даже если я им говорю, они не слушают. Люди столь переполнены сомнениями в своей практике. Они всегда сомневаются. Они хотят Ниббану, но не хотят идти по пути. Это просто удивительно. Когда я говорю им медитировать, они боятся, а если не боятся, то просто спят. В основном они любят делать то, чему я не учу. В этом мука учительства.
>     128. Если бы мы легко могли увидеть истину учения Будды, то нам не понадобилось бы так много учителей. Когда мы понимаем учения, мы просто делаем то, что от нас требуется. Но из-за того, что люди не соглашаются с учениями и спорят с учителями, их учить очень трудно. Перед учителями они ведут себя сносно, а за их спиной делают всякие гадости! Обучать людей действительно очень трудно.
>     129. Я не учу своих учеников небрежно жить и небрежно практиковать. Но именно так они себя ведут, когда меня нет рядом. Когда рядом полиция — вор ведёт себя хорошо. Но когда его спросят, видел ли он вора, он ответит, что конечно не видел; никогда не видел ни одного. Как только полицейские ушли, вор опять тут как тут. Так было даже во времена Будды. Поэтому следите за собой и не обращайте внимания на то, что делают другие.
>     130. Настоящий учитель рассказывает только о трудной практике оставления и избавления от самости. Что бы ни случилось, не оставляйте его. Пусть он ведёт вас, поскольку Путь забыть очень легко.
>     131. Ваши сомнения насчёт учителя могут помочь вам. Возьмите от учителя хорошее, но следите за собственной практикой. За развитием мудрости должны следить вы сами.
> ...

----------

Балдинг (24.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015), Говинда (22.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

Любой живой учитель, кроме Будды, может вполне на поверку оказаться лицемером, и я утверждаю что таких большинство, так как времени и возможности отточить приёмы лицедейства, живя в монастыре, великое множество и великий соблазн, и тогда он безусловно потащит тебя за собой в ад, и многие уже там! Обычно люди любят что б рядом был живой авторитет, это своего рода скрытый теизм, желание переложить свои проблемы на кого то высшего, и , разумеется клир даёт им такой продукт. Конвейерным методом. Таким образом, заявление тхеравадина что его высший авторитет - Будда и его Писание, имхо наиболее рационально. Хотя для Азии культ гуру исторически обусловленная данность, народ кучкуется вокруг ачанов, причём тем обильнее чем экстравагантнее ачан, и не читает совершенно сутты.


> 127. Учеников трудно учить. Некоторые знают, но не желают практиковать. Некоторые не знают, и не пытаются узнать. Я не знаю, что с ними делать. Почему у людей такие умы? Быть невежественным — не есть хорошо, но даже если я им говорю, они не слушают. Люди столь переполнены сомнениями в своей практике. Они всегда сомневаются. Они хотят Ниббану, но не хотят идти по пути. Это просто удивительно. Когда я говорю им медитировать, они боятся, а если не боятся, то просто спят. В основном они любят делать то, чему я не учу. В этом мука учительства.


Удивительно? А может кто то просто фиговый учитель? хороший учитель направляет тонко и незаметно, так что ты в полной уверенности что сам так хотел, а не устраивает шок шоу своим монахам и потом жалуется мол "мука у него"...
У меня был такой в детстве, в советской школе, совершенно магический персонаж у которого было реально стыдно сделать гадость или недоучить что то. Притом по прошествии лет я так и не понял как он это делал, не орал, не давил, не братался, не заигрывал, просто как то давал понять что мы делаем что то важное вместе и вместе отвечаем за результат, в равной мере. И при этом учитель работал с теми кто есть, а не с теми кого выбирал на свой вкус....

----------

Ануруддха (23.11.2015), Велеслав (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Кеин (24.05.2018), Кхантибало (23.11.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (23.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Buddhadhamma - лучший учитель

----------

Raudex (23.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Buddhadhamma - лучший учитель


Это да, но без реального, живого наставника продвигаться по Пути очень сложно. В Каноне, помимо трудностей перевода, есть немало вещей, которые надо слушать от человека, который много изучал и является настоящим практиком.

----------

Ануруддха (23.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015), Говинда (23.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Любой живой учитель, кроме Будды, может вполне на поверку оказаться лицемером, и я утверждаю что таких большинство.


Ну что-то это уж чересчур.

----------


## Йен

> Удивительно? А может кто то просто фиговый учитель? хороший учитель направляет тонко и незаметно, так что ты в полной уверенности что сам так хотел, а не устраивает шок шоу своим монахам и потом жалуется мол "мука у него"...


По вашему Будда тоже был фиговый учитель? )




> «Дхамма, [ныне] мною постигнутая, глубока, сложна для понимания, трудна для осознания, умиротворённа, чиста, лежит за пределами всех суждений, утончённа и *доступна лишь мудрым*. *А это поколенье [людей] увлекается [лишь] привязанностями*, побуждается и услаждается [только] привязанностями. Для поколенья [людей], увлечённых [лишь] привязанностями, влекомых и услаждающихся привязанностями, *трудно будет понять* зависимость возникновения одного от другого. Кроме того, состояние, [мною достигнутое], слишком труднопостижимо, [ибо оно суть] растворение всех порождений ума, отказ от всех обретений, прекращение жажды, бесстрастие, угасание [самости] и Освобождение. Буде же стану я наставлять Дхамме, *а другие меня не поймут, это будет обременительным*,* изнурительным* для меня».
> 
> Двери в Бессмертье открыты *для тех, кто слышит*.
> Так пусть же они прояснят свои воззрения.
> Предвидя трудности, я, о Брахма,
> не [решался] людям давать благородную, превосходную Дхамму. 
> 
> *Аячана сутта*
> 
> ...


Я уж не говорю о том, что после одной проповеди, несколько монахов вообще покончили с собой.

Сомневаюсь, что многие атяны хотели становиться учителями и у них есть какие-то педагогические способности. Просто так сложилось и пришлось учить. И если их деятельность помогает освобождению от страданий, не смотря на "жесткие" методы воспитания и отсутствие каких-то тонких подходов, то они хорошие учителя.

----------

Балдинг (24.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> По вашему Будда тоже был фиговый учитель? )


Про Будду я сделал особую оговорку, вообще то, а вот что Моггалана руки распустил - чести ему не делает, но, по крайней мере он ясно видел нарушителя, и тут же сидел истинный знаток мира - Будда, который бы не позволил ошибку. Чаще  в жизни никто ничего подобного не видит,а насилие применяется исходя из неблаговидных побуждений


> Я уж не говорю о том, что после одной проповеди, несколько монахов вообще покончили с собой.


сами покончили, никто их не заставлял


> Сомневаюсь, что многие атяны хотели становиться учителями и у них есть какие-то педагогические способности. Просто так сложилось и пришлось учить. И если их деятельность помогает освобождению от страданий, не смотря на "жесткие" методы воспитания и отсутствие каких-то тонких подходов, то они хорошие учителя.


На сей счёт у меня отдельное мнение, что ученики подобных учителей, те что были успешны, на самом деле добились бы своего и без шок методов. И да, я допускаю что у кого то всё было именно так как вы описали, но , увы, чаще учительство это просто такой способ удовлетворить вполне низкую алчную тягу к доминированию, некоторые из азиатов даже и не скрывают это, так и говорят, мол учусь и зарабатываю репутацию, что б потом стать важным настоятелем, жить в хорошем кути, не ходить пиндапату, сидеть всегда в президиуме, ездить на машине, командовать другими монахами и тд.

----------

Велеслав (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> ... В Каноне, помимо трудностей перевода, есть немало вещей, которые надо слушать от человека, который много изучал и является настоящим практиком.


Если знатока Писания ещё можно оценить со стороны, однако для оценки понадобятся собственные знания; сложнее с тру-винайщиком, так как невозможно быть всегда рядом; но насчёт практика... Зачастую хорошее знание аудитории и грамотное лицедейство - сделают своё дело. Вспомните примеры из жизни, например распиаренных псевдо-врачей с сомнительными методами, вокруг которых образуется масса "исцеляемых", смотрящих врачу в рот.
А так то кто ж откажется от хорошего учителя!? Это не только религии касается, а любого другого поприща. Но это никак не умаляет первостепенную роль базового знания предмета - в нашем случае Писания. Хотя бы на случай если наставника понесёт и он погонит явную пургу. В Азии это сплошь и рядом.
Когда в юности работал на заводе у станка, был у меня наставник, матёрый такой пролетарий, он был страшно эффективен, знал он много всяких премудростей и хитростей в своём деле, вот только некоторые из них были элементарно за гранью техники безопасности, а также ему вполне не чуждо было переложить на ученика особо грязную работёнку, например регулярную чистку станка, куда он, по обыкновению, поплёвывал и кидал окурки.

----------

Велеслав (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015), Кеин (24.11.2015), Кхантибало (24.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Никто не заставляет сидеть подле такого учителя всю жизнь и смотреть ему в рот. Ученик может уйти искать другого наставника, в отличие от атяна, которому приходится обучать толпы мирян, временных монахов и саманер, с собственными представлениями о Дхамме, поведении и усердии  - что кажутся им самыми правильными )
Можно найти самого правильного, достойного атяна, с тонкими методами воспитания и при этом получить нулевой результат. Так как представления о некоем образе идеального учителя, могут происходить из банального невежества. Жизнь - наш настоящий учитель, и нам очень хотелось бы, чтобы она всегда была приятной и счастливой, но при этом бывает, что хватает за ноги и об стенку головой )

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2015), Велеслав (23.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Никто не заставляет сидеть подле такого учителя всю жизнь и смотреть ему в рот. Ученик может уйти искать другого наставника, в отличие от атяна, которому приходится обучать толпы мирян, временных монахов и саманер, с собственными представлениями о Дхамме, поведении и усердии  - что кажутся им самыми правильными )
> Можно найти самого правильного, достойного атяна, с тонкими методами воспитания и при этом получить нулевой результат. Так как представления о некоем образе идеального учителя, могут происходить из банального невежества. Жизнь - наш настоящий учитель, и нам очень хотелось бы, чтобы она всегда была приятной и счастливой, но при этом бывает, что хватает за ноги и об стенку головой )


трудно не согласится, кто ж против иметь хорошего учителя? но приоритет всё же не за ним.
Насчёт толп добавлю - я далеко не противник азиатской религиозной традиции как системы, даже скорее сторонник. Проповедовать толпам, иными словами - просто учить стандартным вещам, это правильно и хорошо, и на этом стоим (!), но для этого не нужно быть крутым учителем, можно просто быть монахом с соответствующими знаниями, желательно с "корочкой". Но мы ведь не о таких учителях говорим.

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2015), Велеслав (23.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Вспомнился такой случай. Был в стольном граде *Анурадхапура*, в 21 веке. Там рядом со ступой Ruvanvelisaya на солнцепёке стоял стриженный отшельник (наверно монах). Рядом с ним была табличка (на анг. и сингальском):”вы можете фотографировать, но не отвлекайте вопросами. Поговорить со мной можно будет со … до (…часов) . Пожалуйста, не кладите деньги, так как я их не использую”.

----------

Ануруддха (24.11.2015), Балдинг (24.11.2015), Фил (24.11.2015), Юй Кан (24.11.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Если знатока Писания ещё можно оценить со стороны, однако для оценки понадобятся собственные знания;


Я добавлю к вашим мыслям немножко ;-)
Бывают такие знатоки Дхармы о которых Будда Шакьямуни говорил:

_Монахи, бывает так, что некие никчёмные люди изучают Дхамму: беседы, повествования в стихе и прозе, объяснения, строфы, спонтанные восклицания, цитаты, истории рождения, удивительные случаи, вопросы и ответы4. Изучив Дхамму, они не стараются выяснить смысл этих Дхамм5 своей мудростью. Не выяснив смысла этих Дхамм своей мудростью, они, посредством рассуждения, не приходят к согласию [с этими учениями]. Они изучают Дхамму, чтобы в спорах нападать на других и защищать себя. Они не достигают цели, ради которой изучается Дхамма. Их неправильное ухватывание этих Дхамм приведёт к их длительному вреду и страданиям. Почему? Из-за неправильного ухватывания Дхамм._ 
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Они сведущи в Писаниях, они даже понимают что там и о чём, могут даже не практиковать, но мотивация их - перекричать другого такого же, или привлечь внимание. А ещё они любят спорить между собой, кто из них лучше Дхарму знает.
:-)))





> сложнее с тру-винайщиком, так как невозможно быть всегда рядом; но насчёт практика...


Практик... хм...
По внешнему виду можно хотя бы предположить насщёт: практик или не практик. Например, тот кто практикует долго, у того осанка ровная. А ещё каг говоритцо: на лице написано :-)) взгляд такой светлый, чистый, улыбка, дружелюбие и прочие брахмавихары заметны всегда, ИМХО. При искренней улыбке рот не перекашивает, а ещё глаза "улыбаются".

----------


## Raudex

> Вспомнился такой случай. Был в стольном граде *Анурадхапура*, в 21 веке. Там рядом со ступой Ruvanvelisaya на солнцепёке стоял стриженный отшельник (наверно монах). Рядом с ним была табличка (на анг. и сингальском):”вы можете фотографировать, но не отвлекайте вопросами. Поговорить со мной можно будет со … до (…часов) . Пожалуйста, не кладите деньги, так как я их не использую”.


Хороший пример как легко впечатлить дилетанта, обет молчания Буддой запрещён, если персонаж - бхиккху, то он нарушитель.

----------


## Raudex

> Практик... хм...
> По внешнему виду можно хотя бы предположить насщёт: практик или не практик. Например, тот кто практикует долго, у того осанка ровная.


то есть в скухоженных сутулых медитаторов вы не верите? Оснаку как раз можно целенаправленно накачать а практик такой фигнё заниматься не будет.


> А ещё каг говоритцо: на лице написано :-)) взгляд такой светлый, чистый, улыбка, дружелюбие и прочие брахмавихары заметны всегда, ИМХО. При искренней улыбке рот не перекашивает, а ещё глаза "улыбаются".


ну на лице вы "напишете"  то что продиктует ваша вера, мусл увидит там же "злобный пустой безбожный кяфирский взгляд", "перекошенную улыбку" и "коварные попытки обмануть правоверного напускной добротой".
Да и что что, а монахи хорошо знакомы со стандартами "святой внешности" и располагают временем для успешного их освоения. До выхода на большую аудиторию они долго тренируются на старушках по месту основной своей дислокации.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> мусл увидит там же "злобный пустой безбожный кяфирский взгляд", "перекошенную улыбку" и "коварные попытки обмануть правоверного напускной добротой".


Не-а :-)
Насчёт иноверцев: так оно известно как себя вести, главное знать их "закон" и не преступать. Четыре качества привлечения/собирания учеников есть. Но это махаяна. Мне рассказать/процитировать?




> Да и что что, а монахи хорошо знакомы со стандартами "святой внешности" и располагают временем для успешного их освоения. До выхода на большую аудиторию они долго тренируются на старушках по месту основной своей дислокации.


Расскажите про стандарты "святой внешности", пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Расскажите про стандарты "святой внешности", пожалуйста.


вы всё и так перечислили сами

----------


## Йен

> Хороший пример как легко впечатлить дилетанта, обет молчания Буддой запрещён, если персонаж - бхиккху, то он нарушитель.


А где тут обет молчания, если человек готов отвечать на вопросы в определенный период времени, а умеренность в речи вполне соответствует практике )

----------


## Кеин

> вы всё и так перечислили сами


Вы отличаете когда вам искренне улыбаются, а когда не искренне?
Чувствуете если вам кто-то лжёт?
Замечали как глаза могут бегать у людей, когда их ум неспокоен?
Видели когда-нибудь, что когда вы рассказываете что-то, как у людей начинают ..эм.. глаза блестеть, т.к. они заинтересовываются?

Простите что такие вопросы и адресные, можете не отвечать, но реально - лицедейство можно отличить от искренности. Наверно(скорее всего) это дело опыта и интуиции, а то и другое взращивается таки практикой.

----------


## Raudex

> А где тут обет молчания, если человек готов отвечать на вопросы в определенный период времени, а умеренность в речи вполне соответствует практике )


на одни часы у него обет , на другие нету его
речь Винайей регламентирована, достойная речь приветствуется, а не приветствуется неблагая. Хотя конечно я поспешил его сразу записать в нарушители, мне трудно понять так с лёту его мотивы, жаль автор поста не обратился к нему вопреки надписи, всё бы стало ясно, но на первый взгляд очевидно что товарищ так позирует, если бхиккху покоя ищет то он идёт в спокойное место, а не идёт в публичное с табличкой.

----------


## Raudex

> Вы отличаете когда вам искренне улыбаются, а когда не искренне?
> Чувствуете если вам кто-то лжёт?
> Замечали как глаза могут бегать у людей, когда их ум неспокоен?
> Видели когда-нибудь, что когда вы рассказываете что-то, как у людей начинают ..эм.. глаза блестеть, т.к. они заинтересовываются?
> 
> Простите что такие вопросы и адресные, можете не отвечать, но реально - лицедейство можно отличить от искренности. Наверно(скорее всего) это дело опыта и интуиции, а то и другое взращивается таки практикой.


На все вопросы у меня отрицательный ответ, более того я частенько обманывался в людях. Если у вас есть сверхспособность чтение по лицам я могу только порадоваться за вас, хотя можно было бы вам представить некий тест с фотками разных монахов, было бы интересно какой процент ошибок был бы у вас, но мне не охота их щас выбирать. Мне лично это всё равно ничего не даст.

----------

Кеин (24.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Насколько я помню, запрет на обет молчания был введен после того, как некоторая группа монахов приняли его на сезон дождей. Будда сравнил их с животными ))

----------


## Raudex

> Насколько я помню, запрет на обет молчания был введен после того, как некоторая группа монахов приняли его на сезон дождей. Будда сравнил их с животными ))


да всё верно, назвал глупыми людьми, сравнил их практику с жизнью крупного рогатого скота и баранов, основной аргумент это то что обет молчания это практика других сект (titthiyasamādāna). Не совсем понятно зачем они так поступили, из текста это не ясно, но я предполагаю что б не поссорится в узком сожительстве.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Хороший пример как легко впечатлить дилетанта, обет молчания Буддой запрещён, если персонаж - бхиккху, то он нарушитель.


не знаю, почему у вас возникла ассоциация с обетом молчания.
на мой взгляд, это больше было похоже на  медитацию стоя в сочетании с закаливанием духа (аскетическая практика) -солнцепёк, действительно был очень жаркий день. Многие пытались найти тенёк, укрытся в тень.
но эта табличка, извиняюсь, превращала всю его медитацию  в комеди -шоу

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> жаль автор поста не обратился к нему вопреки надписи, всё бы стало ясно


мне бы и в голову не пришло. пусть занимается, тем, чем хочет. даже если он публично станет заниматься молчанием, то бог ему судья. лишь бы не дебоширил в святом месте.

----------

Raudex (24.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Вы отличаете когда вам искренне улыбаются, а когда не искренне?
> Чувствуете если вам кто-то лжёт?


зачастую, да, мне это видно. но не всегда

----------


## Raudex

> ...в сочетании с закаливанием духа (аскетическая практика) -солнцепёк, действительно был очень жаркий день.


действительно есть такая дхутанга, abbhokāsikaṅga, "жизнь про открытым небом", но интересно было бы узнать он именно живёт так или просто встал на время народ подивить... с табличкой

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот видете, и вам интересно.
к назначенному времени, похоже многие интересующиеся приходили, чтобы удовлетворить своё любопытство.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

для меня -это почти сиддхи, (или по крайней мере -действительное физическое достижение) стоять в такую жару ( 40-43') в полдень, под самым солнцем.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> ...  основной аргумент это то что обет молчания это практика других сект (titthiyasamādāna). Не совсем понятно зачем они так поступили, из текста это не ясно.


а может они из другой секты поступили, в сангху?
ну и решили, вспомнить прошлое

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в тхераваде есть такой титул маханаика 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahanayaka
читал, что некоторым продвинутым россиянам присудили этот титул 
http://www.kirsan.org/2011/shrilanka...ayke-buddhism/

----------


## Raudex

> а может они из другой секты поступили, в сангху?
> ну и решили, вспомнить прошлое


Не получится свести всё к частному случаю, там Будда даёт ясный запрет уже всем.

----------


## Raudex

> в тхераваде есть такой титул маханаика


Cингальская тема - маханайака глава парсавайа, одной из группы основных монашеских линий внутри никайи, то есть это иерарх высокой категории, глава большой сети монастырей.
А Илюмжинову видать дали почётый, игрушечный титул.

----------


## Йен

> для меня -это почти сиддхи, (или по крайней мере -действительное физическое достижение) стоять в такую жару ( 40-43') в полдень, под самым солнцем.


Некоторые тайские монахи в кипящем масле сидят, но не в курсе, можно ли им в это время вопросы задавать )))

----------

Tong Po (26.11.2015), Балдинг (24.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

типа демонстрация 'iddhi' (?)

http://cloudmind.info/buddhist-monks...-a-pot-of-oil/

----------


## Ассаджи

Тайские "лерси" ("луэси", санскр. "риши") показывают трюк с сидением в подогреваемом котле с маслом:

http://shamakern.com/thai-yogi-medit...n-boiling-oil/



Профессор Джессада Дендуангборипант разоблачает этот фокус: 

http://bangkok.coconuts.co/2015/02/1...mmers-stew-pot



и другие подобные популярные тайские фокусы:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...Y_ZMCe7uWqmKE9

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...14412#msg14412

----------

Балдинг (24.11.2015), Йен (24.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Тайские "лерси" ("луэси", санскр. "риши")


"Рыси" - ฤๅษี  :Smilie: 

Они еще не то могут ))

----------

Raudex (24.11.2015), Tong Po (26.11.2015), Ассаджи (24.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (24.11.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> По вашему Будда тоже был фиговый учитель? )
> 
> 
> 
> Я уж не говорю о том, что после одной проповеди, несколько монахов вообще покончили с собой.
> 
> Сомневаюсь, что многие атяны хотели становиться учителями и у них есть какие-то педагогические способности. Просто так сложилось и пришлось учить. И если их деятельность помогает освобождению от страданий, не смотря на "жесткие" методы воспитания и отсутствие каких-то тонких подходов, то они хорошие учителя.


(Здравствуйте, Йен,
Не припомните, в чьем переводе дан Вами отрывок из Аячана сутты?)

----------


## Жека

> Если знатока Писания ещё можно оценить со стороны, однако для оценки понадобятся собственные знания; сложнее с тру-винайщиком, так как невозможно быть всегда рядом; но насчёт практика... Зачастую хорошее знание аудитории и грамотное лицедейство - сделают своё дело. Вспомните примеры из жизни, например распиаренных псевдо-врачей с сомнительными методами, вокруг которых образуется масса "исцеляемых", смотрящих врачу в рот.
> А так то кто ж откажется от хорошего учителя!? Это не только религии касается, а любого другого поприща. Но это никак не умаляет первостепенную роль базового знания предмета - в нашем случае Писания. Хотя бы на случай если наставника понесёт и он погонит явную пургу. В Азии это сплошь и рядом.
> Когда в юности работал на заводе у станка, был у меня наставник, матёрый такой пролетарий, он был страшно эффективен, знал он много всяких премудростей и хитростей в своём деле, вот только некоторые из них были элементарно за гранью техники безопасности, а также ему вполне не чуждо было переложить на ученика особо грязную работёнку, например регулярную чистку станка, куда он, по обыкновению, поплёвывал и кидал окурки.


Мне кажется, Вы очень преувеличиваете. Все же большинство монахов если не Мега-практики, то вполне адекватные и хорошие люди (а не лицемеры).
И потом, чтобы оценить чужое величие, надо и самим быть неординарным человеком. Помните, как царь Косалы поклонялся нагим аскетам, а Будда его пожурил за то, что он не знает истинных архатов.
Да, время темное и так далее, но надо искать, знакомиться, а не просто считать всех идиотами, потому что вокруг так или иначе большое количество людей, у которых есть чему учиться.

----------

Volkoff (06.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> (Здравствуйте, Йен,
> Не припомните, в чьем переводе дан Вами отрывок из Аячана сутты?)


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...tta-yu-kan.htm

----------

Балдинг (25.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Мне кажется, Вы очень преувеличиваете. Все же большинство монахов если не Мега-практики, то вполне адекватные и хорошие люди (а не лицемеры).


а где я писал такое про монахов? я писал про учителей. Монахи простые, как раз, даже слабой Винайи, в массе очень достойные люди, а вот когда они начинают "делать карьеру гуры" вот тогда и случаются метаморфозы


> И потом, чтобы оценить чужое величие, надо и самим быть неординарным человеком. Помните, как царь Косалы поклонялся нагим аскетам, а Будда его пожурил за то, что он не знает истинных архатов.


Сейчас нет Будды, что бы критиковать людей, ведущихся на внешние эффекты, особенно во времена когда фабрикация этих эффектов стала чуть ли не частью традиции


> Да, время темное и так далее, но надо искать, знакомиться, а не просто считать всех идиотами,


я такого не утверждал, лишь внёс толику скепсиса, что б люди не впадали в слепое почитание


> потому что вокруг так или иначе большое количество людей, у которых есть чему учиться.


это бесспорно

----------

Жека (25.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Жека

лишь внёс толику скепсиса, что б люди не впадали в слепое почитаниеэто бесспорно[/QUOTE]
Ок

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Не думаю, что среди российских тхеравадинов есть экзальтированные личности, бегающие толпами за учителем.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.12.2015)

----------


## Руди

Роль учитель всегда определяет ученик,как бы там ни было,из его ума проистекает божество с морщинами перед ним,или друг и помощник,а таких учеников было много.Даже Будда только указывающий путь,хотя отношение к нему разнится от буддиста к буддисту.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Не думаю, что среди российских тхеравадинов есть экзальтированные личности, бегающие толпами за учителем.


Я всё же думаю, что они есть и их немало. При этом интерес к Дхамме у них, как правило, невелик.

----------

Raudex (26.11.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Здесь на форуме очень любят подчёркивать, что в Тхераваде в отличие от тибетских школ роль учителя сведена к минимуму. 
> Получается, гуру в Тхераваде тоже бывают.


Дело в том, что подразумевается под понятием "роль". Вполне понятно, что когда учитель рассказывает о чём то, то такую информацию он может так же изложить письменно и её можно просто прочитать самостоятельно. А вот когда учитель "даёт передачу" на ту или иную практику, то прочитать её и узнать по книжкам не возможно. И от сюда следуют выводы о той или иной роли. При этом надо понимать, что, например, Архат рассказывающий о простых вещах обладает "состоянием Архата" и соответственно получая от него учения и имея с ним связь ученики получают не только формальные знания но и "прикасаются" к знанию состояния своего учителя, что по смыслу соответствует "Гуру-йоге" в Ваджраяне, т.е. "такое учение" как и "передачу" в Ваджраяне "прочитать" не возможно.  :Smilie:

----------

